# New Jersey froggers



## Ryanh1284 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wanted to see how many froggers are in Jersey these days. Just figured it be nice to know and you never know need something and it could be right next door. It would be nice to start some thing like the guys in the NYC group have I've been to several of their meets and have had a great time every time I have gone. Let's see where this goes it will be interesting.


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

i'm in brick


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm not in new jersey but I'm on the very very south shore of Staten Island.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm in hillsborough nj


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sure several people from Staten Island will want to come given a site that is not too far away.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Im here in nj


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Aberdeen/Matawan here


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are at least two of us down in Cumberland County near Milleville. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I live just over the bridge in PA near Willow grove, but I work in Point Pleasant


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Another south shore Staten Island guy here.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

There's a couple of us in Gloucester county. One is a bit of a grump though.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Think Im all alone here in Bloomsbury. dagnabbit


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Union county NJ here


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Essex County.


----------



## Ryanh1284 (Mar 13, 2014)

We seem to be all over what would be a happy medium to get together if everyone is up for it


----------



## Ryanh1284 (Mar 13, 2014)

Love how everyone gets all quiet just trying to have a good time and talk frogs I have no problem with setting up venues talking to people and setting up actions or fundraisers what ever it takes to have a good time like I have before may take me a couple weeks to set it all up but I'm willing to if you guys are willing to participate I'd being willing to get together talk frogs and have a beer just trying to find something a little closer than the city


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd be in, first weekends of month are better.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

looks like were all spread out pretty far


----------

